# India Tour



## vaibhav Tourism (Jun 17, 2013)

VTS is a largest tours and travel management company.VTS offers good deals on India Tours. Book your India tour on cheap prices. Ask our expert for India tour, luxury India tour.


----------



## georgescifo (Sep 19, 2012)

Also get the best tour quotes and suggestions for Indian tourism at Top Travel Destinations in India | South India | North India | West India | East India


----------



## copperpot (Aug 27, 2013)

i always wanted to go to india, i will take notes for my Indian trip


----------



## flowergirl (Oct 29, 2013)

I think it's cheaper to plan your own trip through India, rather than buy a fixed package from some travel agency. It will also be more fun and more adventurous, cause that's what India has to offer.  Also, since most of the locals speak English (you'll need a while to get used to their accent though), you won't have to worry about communication issues. Have any of you been to India? I'd love to hear some of your travel stories!


----------



## ankit26 (May 30, 2014)

Yes.....its true.......its really cheap to plan trip to india by ur own.


----------

